# Looking for swarm trap options...



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Get some lemongrass oil and put a few drops inside the traps.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

sea said:


> I I do have some very old supers and frames that have been in storage for 25+ years which still smell like a hive,


Get some lemongrass oil and put a few drops inside the the old equipment. Does it have drawn comb?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank...Those old supers will work. It is not only the smell that attracts the swarm, but the drawn comb, which represents where other bees have been. They will immediately go to work on those old combs, rework them, and prepare them for brood and honey. Old comb has one advantage over newer comb, wax moths are not attracted as much to them as they are newer comb. 

If I don't have enough brood comb for swarm boxes, I place two drawn shallow combs in the swarm box. I don't see any difference.

I do like adding lemongrass oil also.

cchoganjr


----------

